# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Dry-stack block wall- core filled

## PlasterPro

looks like I will be useing one of these walls in my reno as party wall- both sides (90m2) , have done some research can only find the Connex system from Boral which looks fine, has any one done any of this before?, I have seen them becoming more and more popular over the last couple of years, looks quite simple to assemble keep *level and plum.* 
seems to me the tricky part might be when it comes time to pump the grout in, never used pump before  :Eek:  presume you don`t need to vibrate?as would be runny enough to fill all cavity. doesn`t say anything in tech info? 
anyway any comments advice would be great
cheers  :Biggrin:

----------


## buzza1

I am researching mortarless building systems for a small blade wall and have found C&M do a similar product to Boral.  
The only details i can find regarding core filling from C&M is to use a small nozzle on the end of a pump hose, use a rod to push the grout down/around cavities and no need  to vibrate. I had thought of mixing grout myself however C&M recommend against it.  
Concrete cost and pump hire are exxy so I am going to explore the possibility of  mixing the grout myself (against C&M recommendations  :Rolleyes:  ), I figure how hard can it be, just need the exact mixture specs, and then pour the grout in using a bucket. 
Any comments/advice ? 
Chris

----------


## autogenous

I have seen a bloke dry stack Boral Besser concrete blocks. The *critical point* is getting the blocks *smack on level* at the *first* *course* with a mortar bed. 
He had the standard starter bars in the footing then stacked the blocks over the top. 
Once he had stacked the blocks he mixed 10mm concrete in a mixer and filled the cores. 
With the starter bars you could build a metre then fill, stack another metre, bit of water to moisten the core fill concrete and fill again. A bit of water in the cores when filling prior lubricates the blocks to take the core fill also.

----------


## Halfie

Hanson make one called HI-Stack also.

----------

